# Awning for Swift Kontiki



## 127445 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, 

We're new to all of this, having just bought a 1999 Swift Kontiki. Can someone offer me a little advice as to what kind of awning/safari room would fit? I've been looking for a second hand one on Ebay but have no idea what size to look at or what makes are best for this time of motorhome.

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Omnistor and Fiamma are the most common roll out awnings used on motorhomes.

First thing you'll need to do is to work out what length would best suit your van. Both makes come in various lengths e.g. 2m , 3m, 3.5m, 4m etc. I'd guess that you'd probably be looking at something between 3 and 4 m but you'll need to see which length would be best relative to positions of doors/windows etc.

You don't often see the awnings themselves for sale second hand but there are often safari rooms in the small ads in magazines like MMM or in online listings like the classifed section on this site.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

You could look on Kyham awnings website. cheap and quality.


----------

